# old mirror



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

They sell mirror adhesive in a tube that you use with a caulk gun. It's fromulated to prevent the silver from coming off onto the backer. Try your home center before you check a glass shop.


----------



## goldie (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your help!


----------

